# OAS revokes 47 year suspension on Cuba



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

According to this article I just saw on CNN:_ "The Organization of American States on Wednesday revoked a 1962 decision suspending Cuba from the multinational group."

_OAS revokes 47-year-old suspension of Cuba - CNN.com

Does anyone have info on the OAS and their authority? It says that Hilary represented the US at the meeting.

Will this have a direct impact on the US/Cuban trade embargo?


----------



## SuperDave (Sep 7, 2007)

The US trade embargo with Cuba can only be lifted by Congress. The OAS action today was not what the US government wanted to see; the US wanted the OAS to continue to require a democratic form of government to remain as a requirement for membership in the OAS. In fact, Hilary left and returned to the US before the vote was taken today, after failing to convince the other members of the OAS. Don't look for the Cuban trade embargo to be lifted immediately, although the US is slowly forging new business activities with Cuba.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

just read this..interesting read. makes me wonder if the embargo is next


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Aside from the cigar matters, Cuba needs the world's help. They are about 40 years (very conservative) behind the rest of the world.... Health & Medical issues, technology, clean water filtration systems, etc. They need our help way more than we need their cigars. The latter would just be a bonus for us while at the same time opening tremendous economic influx and growth for them, not to mention the tourism factor.


----------

